# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  طلب

## ندى الصباح

ممكن مساعدتي في طريقة التحضير الدروس بالفيديو 


هل يوجد برنامج يوضع في الجهاز ؟


وكيف طريقة الستخدامه؟




وشكرآ

----------


## غدر زمان

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف يعني

----------

